# Visa Waiver renewal



## purgatorio99 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm trying to find some clear information about obtaining a fresh Visa Waiver by leaving the USA and returning from Canada. 

I'm a British citizen and I've been in the USA since December. My Visa Waiver will expire in a few weeks and I'd like to cross into Canada on the last day and return a couple of days later. 

But the information on the web isn't clear about whether this is guaranteed to fail. If anyone has any experience with this issue, I'd appreciate advice.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I think this might scotch it for you. On the CBP website, under requirements for the visa waiver program it says you must:

>>_Have a return trip ticket to any foreign destination other than a territory bordering on the United States or an adjacent island unless:

1. You are a resident of an adjacent island,
2. This requirement is waived by the Attorney General under regulations, or
3. You are a visitor for business who arrives aboard a private aircraft that maintains a valid agreement guaranteeing to transport you out of the United States, if you are found to be inadmissible or deportable;<<
_
There is also this:

>>_Can a VWP applicant for Admission Be Readmitted To the United States Follwing a Short Trip To an Adjacent Island, Canada, or Mexico?
A: 

* Generally, VWP applicants admitted under the VWP may be readmitted to the United States after a departure to Canada or Mexico or adjacent islands for the balance of their original admission period. This is provided they are otherwise admissible and meet all the conditions of the VWP, with the exception of arrival on a signatory carrier, in which case the inspecting officers have the discretion to grant the applicants entirely new periods of admission.
* The VWP applicant is admissible and may be readmitted to the United States under the VWP after a departure to Canada or Mexico or adjacent islands provided the person:

1. Can identify an authorized period of admission that has not expired,
2. Plans to depart the United States prior to the expiration date of their period of admission,
3. Presents valid, unexpired passports which reflect admission to the United States under the VWP, and
4. Continues to meet all criteria set forth in 8 CFR 217 and section 217 of the Immigration and Nationality Act (Act), with the exception of arrival on a signatory carrier.<<
_
They are doing a better job these days of tracking people in and out of the country on the VWP, but as with anything, you can always take your chances and see what happens.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

